# Rift lake vital product ?



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

So I got this stuff from a guy selling cichlid Stuff. i opened it to put some in my tank and there is a lot of coagulated substance in the bottle so i Didn't use it. My question is... Is this normal, can i use it, and if so should i avoid the substance. 
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b550/Myfishtank1/IMAG0385-1_zps2afabd07.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have kept rift lake cichlids off and on for almost 40 years...i have not ever used any kind of additive for them..they were all kept in tanks with dolomite for substrate and tufa rock filling 3/4 of the tank to give them refuge....tufa rock also helps to maintain the correct PH level as does the dolomite...
but i am a very very low tech type person so i stay away from chemicals and the like as much as possible..


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know if I would use it. Personally for my Tanganyika tank I put in the Tanganyika Buffer from Seachem to raise the pH, and then I put in the usual dechlorinating chemicals when I do water changes. Things like "enhancing color" and "Calming Rift Lake Cichlids" are things that should be improved by feeding them a balanced diet, and providing the correct living conditions along with making sure they're living alongside compatible tankmates. Not by something that comes out of a bottle. That's just me, though.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I purchased some when advised and I cant say for sure if that was what made the Dragon Bloods and the Ruby Green Haps produce fry. Others told me that it was probably a fluke and the water conditions and environment was right as well as the temp etc... causing them to produce. I am not sure if I would buy it again because I intend to let the tank take more of a nature route and let the strong survive. I just have to add some slate stacked where as only fry would be able to access the safe haven. But I was told more than once that it can cause 2them to be more readily open to breed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed them well....do a good water change and they will breed...you can even almost schedule spawning...


----------

